# Which puppy food?



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

We will be getting our 8 week old puppy in 3 weeks. Have researched different foods but am confused as to which is best - I’m looking at Fromm Four Star, Annamaet Ultra 32, Blue Buffalo and Bill Jack. We would appreciate any recommendations


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

for the beginning it is advisable to keep your pup on what the breeder had him, then just very slowly transfer once they settled in their new home. also worth looking at recall history of any food type and not the price. Acana and Orijen tend to be very high end and if you break their price per day it is actually the lowest cost comparing to all the other items you will need to pay for.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Annamaet 25% Encore is what we used, +1.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I am using Merrick for my puppy, though my breeder used Fromm. I found the Dog Food Advisor website _extremely_ helpful when deciding which food to use/try. The website offers very detailed information and reviews of numerous brands, types (canned & dry), and flavors: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-puppy-foods/best-dry-puppy-foods-5-star/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Let the puppy settle in for a week, or two before changing foods. 

I wasn't a fan of Biljac dog food. Only because it seems to build up on their teeth, unlike other dry dog foods. 
The dogs liked it, and had beautiful coats, but I felt like they needed their back teeth brushed after every meal.
Quite a few dogs have soft runny stools on Blue. So its one I stay away from. It's a either love it, or hate it kind of food.
I've had very good results from Merrick, Fromm, and a few other brands.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your help! I am such a neurotic mommy! But I know I’ll settle down and love my new baby


----------

